# Poudre Riverwide Strainer - Indian Meadows



## thayes (Aug 25, 2006)

Yikes! Thanks for the warning


----------



## BruceB (Jun 8, 2010)

Looking for one or two people to help remove this tree. I have chainsaw and gear.


----------



## BruceB (Jun 8, 2010)

*Partially gone - stay river right*

Was able to cut a 10-12 foot opening river right. Easy for kayaks, OK for rafts although there is a rock peeping above water just upstream and center of the new opening.

Trimmed branches from the remaining section and dropped it down so it will move sooner and be more manageable when we see where it ends up.


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

Nice work!!


----------



## NathanH. (Mar 17, 2010)

I threw this on AW for the section last week, I'll update my comment with the new beta, ping me if it moves or gets removed and I'll pull the comment down.


----------

